# New baby Colombian



## gabzvmtz (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi! I recently got my first tegu baby. He's about 5 months. At the store, I was told he would eat 2-3 crickets twice a day. However, I brought him home and he refuses to eat anything but raw eggs. I fed him both dead and live crickets, mealworms, lettuce, berries and bananas laced with calcium powder but he won't go for them. I know his behavior is normal since he's in a new place, but he does tend to sleep the day away and I have to fish him out to feed him. Any advice? I am not seeing his vet until 2 weeks from now. 

I know he shouldn't be eating too much raw eggs because of biotin and the connecting dietary adivin but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Jun 17, 2020)

I recomend just being patient. it takes about a week for them to adjust to a new enviroment. also you could try drizzaling other food items with eggs or just put something else in there. he'll eventually give in to his hunger and eat new things


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey and welcome ..... How recent is recently??

Sounds like its still settling in to be honest........ I'd personally cut feeding down to once a day ..... at 5 months I was just throwing a tub of hoppers/locust (10-12) in a day and I wouldn't worry about fruit or veg Alpha has never touched the stuff.

Try Fish Alpha loves salmon and jumbo prawns.


----------



## gabzvmtz (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you! It's been about a week since I got him, but he's starting to move around more. He used to hide all day.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes they are cautious and take their time in trusting new thing and change...... be patient but dominant and I'm sure you'll have a wonderful relationship.

In around 2-3 months you may take a few steps back due to puberty if male (not sure on the female front) ......... At this time Alpha went from insects to proper meat


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a male that won't touch veggies or fruit either. I haven't had a prob with raw egg - but I don't feed it every time. I read that they would have to get an overload for them to get probs from it. The fact that he's eating is good. Have you tried frozen/thawed hoppers? Both of mine love ground turkey, so I sometimes mix in a little fruit or veggie into the mix.


----------



## Miguel.m (Jun 28, 2020)

gabzvmtz said:


> Hi! I recently got my first tegu baby. He's about 5 months. At the store, I was told he would eat 2-3 crickets twice a day. However, I brought him home and he refuses to eat anything but raw eggs. I fed him both dead and live crickets, mealworms, lettuce, berries and bananas laced with calcium powder but he won't go for them. I know his behavior is normal since he's in a new place, but he does tend to sleep the day away and I have to fish him out to feed him. Any advice? I am not seeing his vet until 2 weeks from now.
> 
> I know he shouldn't be eating too much raw eggs because of biotin and the connecting dietary adivin but I don't know what else to do.


Try ground turkey


----------



## B.G (Jun 30, 2020)

My few month old loves hardboiled eggs (especially the yolk but I try to stick to egg whites and use
The yolk for a treats) but will not eat fruits or veggies yet, she will eat crickets when it’s the only thing I put in her cage for a day or 2 but can def tell they aren’t her favorite...the only other thing I found she loves is raw chicken so maybe give that a try. GL bro✌


----------



## TeguN00B (Dec 6, 2020)

gabzvmtz said:


> Hi! I recently got my first tegu baby. He's about 5 months. At the store, I was told he would eat 2-3 crickets twice a day. However, I brought him home and he refuses to eat anything but raw eggs. I fed him both dead and live crickets, mealworms, lettuce, berries and bananas laced with calcium powder but he won't go for them. I know his behavior is normal since he's in a new place, but he does tend to sleep the day away and I have to fish him out to feed him. Any advice? I am not seeing his vet until 2 weeks from now.
> 
> I know he shouldn't be eating too much raw eggs because of biotin and the connecting dietary adivin but I don't know what else to do.


I got mine yesterday and he is quite confident the explorer eats well and is just doing fantastic! He doesn't hide much either


----------

